# My funnel



## Shark (Oct 2, 2015)

I have been wanting a funnel that could handle denser solutions. After a few variations this has been the simplest I have came up with. The adapter is a 4' x 3". The center piece is a snap in 3" plastic drain from Oatey, the same people who make PVC cement. The four inch fitting is a nice fit for coffee filters and does pretty good with the heavier commercial tea filters.













Edit to correct the size adapter needed.


----------



## JHS (Oct 2, 2015)

Ingenious


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 2, 2015)

Very Nice!

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice work Shark. If you look at the internal diameter of the top section you'll also be able to get some Buchner circle filters to fit it. 

Even without vacuum feeding you'll then be able to get some much better filtration even using gravity feed, and be able to use it for some of the "finer" work too. I really like what you've put together there because it's practical. 

If I might make a suggestion to improve the design? Can you find a way to increase the height of the 4 inch section because that will allow you to leave a lot more fluid in the filter without having to constantly pour more in. Topping these things up rapidly becomes a pain, especially when you have more than a couple of litres to do 8) 8) 

edit: Having looked again at the pictures isn't the top diameter perfectly designed to fit a length of 4 inch waste pipe? 

Jon


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 3, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Having looked again at the pictures isn't the top diameter perfectly designed to fit a length of 4 inch waste pipe?


Jon has a point, it will fit in a such way to lock the paper filter down.
In the bottom part you could drill an hole, insert from the inside a fish tank tee and glue it with epoxy or such for vacuum?

Marco


----------



## 4metals (Oct 3, 2015)

When using vacuum filtration, the filter funnel must be sealed air-tight to the vacuum vessel or you will lose suction. Generally the vacuum receiver has the tubing attachment for the vacuum but I have seen it on the funnels on rare occasions. Either way you need the seal.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Shark!
I like the size of the openings in the center piece, I think it would be excellent for gravity filtering. 
It reminds me, Frank, (Barren Reamls 007) made a similar one with and a vacumm attachment:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6026&p=88899&hilit=pvc+vacuum+filter#p88354

And how about a super sized:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=12556&p=124823&hilit=20L+vacuum+filter#p124823

Phil


----------



## Shark (Oct 3, 2015)

> edit: Having looked again at the pictures isn't the top diameter perfectly designed to fit a length of 4 inch waste pipe?
> 
> Jon



Yes Jon, 4 inch is a perfect fit, and could be used any length with some assistance in stabilizing it such as a good stand. 

I am waiting to get an O-ring the right size to create a seal, then I will try it with vacuum. A rubber band will form a seal but doesn't last long with acid. 

I love the looks of that monster funnel. It would sure help in processing waste or large lots of copper chloride solutions. I have some 10 inch PVC pipe on hand but would need to find a source for the flat material. Maybe some PVC siding or trim will work, I haven't looked into that yet.


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 3, 2015)

Great idea, Shark.
If you want to try in the short term, I think it should be easy to achieve a good seal with Teflon plumbers tape.


----------



## JHS (Oct 9, 2015)

Shark said:


> > edit: Having looked again at the pictures isn't the top diameter perfectly designed to fit a length of 4 inch waste pipe?
> >
> > Jon
> 
> ...



Shark consider a piece of Plexiglas,it is easy to cut and drill.I would test it against the acid first.
john


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2015)

I read a thread the other day where Barrenrealms made this same filter and used pipe to extend the capacity. He also had pictures showing hoe he made it suitable for a vacuum. 

Jon


----------



## Shark (Oct 10, 2015)

I think this is the link your talking about. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6026&start=150#p88354

That is where I got the idea. I just took some time to adapt it to fit the glassware I use. I also have an "attachment" (for lack of better wording) that allows for filtering larger amounts with out changing the original setup other than a larger glass container. I tried Frank's original idea but it didn't fit very stable in my glass. One day I may buy a large flask, I just do not have enough use for one at this time to justify the cost.


----------

